# Friedfisch Angeln im Winter



## °^°anatol°^° (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe da mal ein Frage! 
ich wollte an meinem Vereins See jetzt wo es ziemlich kalt ist mal auf Friedfische angeln also auf große Brassen, Rotaugen u.s.w, 
meinte Montage ist dazu zimlich einfach es ist eine Leichte Posen Montage!

Jetzt zu meiner Frage was denkt ihr macht es Sinn Jetzt noch auf Friedfische zu gehen oder ist es schon zu Kalt??

 Was für ein Futter würdet ihr mir empfehl wie sollte es zusammen gestellt sein? es sollte  gans einfach sein aber mit einer hohen Lockwirkung. Welchen Köder würdet ihr nehmen ? wie immer Maden oder was anderes ?? 
Habt ihr Erfahrungen im Winder auf Friedfische wie sieht es bei euch zur Zeit mit den Friedfischen aus ?? 
Und wo stehen zur Zeit die gansen Brassen?

Noch was, wie sieht eure Posen Montage aus ? ich kann nur mit einer Posen Pontage angeln da der Untergrund ziemlich Schleibig ist! wie würdet ihr die Montage einstellen also auf welche Tiefe für Rotaugen und auf welcher Tiefe Brassen ???

PS: bei uns im See ist ein sehr großer Brassen bzw Rotaugen Bestand.


----------



## Marco 82 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Friedfisch Angeln im Winter*

Hallo

"Jetzt zu meiner Frage was denkt ihr macht es Sinn Jetzt noch auf Friedfische zu gehen oder ist es schon zu Kalt??"

Die Aktivität der Fische, bzw. deren Nahrungsaufnahme nimmt mit sinkender Wassertemperatur ab. Das heißt aber nicht, dass sie nicht mehr zu fangen sind.
Konkret bedeutet das, dass man sich mehr Mühe bei der Platzwhl geben sollte, z.B. tiefere Stellen suchen. Ein Indiz dafür das die Fische tief stehen ist, keine zu beobachtende Aktivität im Uferbereich und an der Oberfläche.
Weiterhin scheint es im Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr auch stärker ausgeprägte Beißzeiten zu geben, m.E.n. ist die Mittagszeit und der frühe Nachmittag am erfolgversprechensten. 
ABER, das lässt sich nicht veralgemeinern.

 "Was für ein Futter würdet ihr mir empfehl wie sollte es zusammen gestellt sein?"

Ich würde eine Fertigfuttermischung nehmen und gegebenenfalls deren Nährwert durch Strecken mit "Angelerde" verringern, oder geringere Mengen anfüttern, moöglichst genau platziert.
(die Threads "Salz im Futter" und "Futterfarben" bieten auch nützliche Infos)                    

"Welchen 
Köder würdet ihr nehmen ? wie immer Maden oder was anderes ??" 

Made oder Wurm, pflanzliche Köder funktionieren m.E.n. im Winter nicht so gut.
Der Köder sollte auch nicht so üppig ausfallen, lieber eine Made oder Wurmstück, statt Maden.-Wurmbündel.

"Habt ihr Erfahrungen im Winder auf Friedfische wie sieht es bei euch zur Zeit mit den Friedfischen aus ?? 
Und wo stehen zur Zeit die gansen Brassen?"

Noch scheinen die Fische recht aktiv zu sein, wobei sich schon abzeichnet, dass sie langsam in ihre "Winterphase" eintreten (Bisse werden vorsichtiger, Maden ausgelutscht und langezogen, statt inhaliert).
 "klassische Winterfriedfische" sind m.M.n. Rotaugen, Döbel und Aland, warum die im Winter besser beißen, als Brassen oder Rotfedern weiß ich nicht, ist möglicherweise eine rein subjektive Erfahrung.
Die Brassen stehen mit Sicherheit tief, sie zu finden und zum Fressen zu animieren versuche ich selbst, meißt vergeblich.

"Noch was, wie sieht eure Posen Montage aus ? ich kann nur mit einer Posen Pontage angeln da der Untergrund ziemlich Schleibig ist! wie würdet ihr die Montage einstellen also auf welche Tiefe für Rotaugen und auf welcher Tiefe Brassen ???"

Die Montage so leicht wie möglich wählen (Posentragkraft+Schnurstärke).
Zur Bebleiung am Vorfach für die Bissanzeige setze ich eine möglichst eng gestaffelte Schrotbleiekette ein (0.1-0.2 g), die Hauptbebleiung über dem Vorfach.
Tiefe, kurz über Grund.


Gruß Marco


----------



## bobbl (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Friedfisch Angeln im Winter*

Klar kannst du angeln gehen und auch fangen, aber viel wichtiger als jeder Köder sind die Klamotten, die müssen richtig richtig warm halten und auch ein wenig Regen abhalten.


----------



## Darth-Bob (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Friedfisch Angeln im Winter*

Ist doch nicht kalt, hast wohl nicht das Video von einen Angeln in England gesehen am zugeforenen Teich 

Wenn es wirklich kalt ist, fische deutlich feiner -dünnere Vorfächer,kleinere Haken und Montagen.Füttere weniger, mit weniger Nährstoffen, am einfachsten erst füttern und dann aufbauen-der Fisch braucht länger um am Angelplatz zu kommen.

Strömung ist Gift für das feine Angeln, als ruhigere Ecken aufsuchen.
Lieber mit der Stipprute/Kopfrute fischen, da die Rolle (Metal) die Kälte spürbar macht.


----------



## Allex (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Friedfisch Angeln im Winter*

Hi,

habe nächste Woche ein wichtiges Wettfischen und diesbezüglich eine Frage,möchte aber nicht extra einen neuen Thread deswegen aufmachen, da es gut zum Thema passt.

Mein Problem ist im Grunde ganz einfach, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich Stippen oder Feedern soll.
Natürlich kann mir niemand diese Entscheidung abnehmen, nur ist es nun so dass wie Marco 82 schon sagte, Rotaugen im Winter besser beissen als Brassen.
Ich überlege deswegen nicht wie üblich zu Feedern und zu versuchen die dicken Brassen zu fangen sondern eher auf viele schöne Rotaugen im Uferbereich zu hoffen. (mindestmaß 15cm)

Ich bin im Umgang mit der Stippe kein Anfänger, bin aber im Feedern sicherlich besser...daher ist es keine ganz leichte Entscheidung.

Habe letztes Wochenende bereits gefeedert und konnte nur einen Brassen überlisten, was mich dann doch zum Nachdenken angeregt hat, mir ist aber natürlich klar dass das nichts heißen muss. (Es hat an dem Tag fast durchgehend geregnet, die Fische standen unter der Oberfläche)

Grüße Alex

PS: Achso, bevor ich es vergessen, unser Gewässer fällt bereits im Uferbreich recht steil ab, ist aber meist max. 3m - 3,5m tief.
Der Bestand sowohl von Brassen als auch von Rotaugen ist sehr gut.


----------



## DerStipper (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Friedfisch Angeln im Winter*

Also wenn das Wetter sich so hält, ist das alles kein Problem. Es ist ja schließlich Herbst und Bodenfrost, gab es zumindestens hier, noch nicht.

Dürfte kein Problem sein, dass auf Brassen fischst. Aber nimm einfach Pole und Feeder mit und probier aus was besser läuft.

Vielleicht war dein Futter auch nicht ganz optimal. Einfach die nächsten Tage testen gehen. Wenn das HEGEfischen so wichtig ist, kann man auch etwas mehr Zeit investieren und vorher gründlich durchtesten.


----------



## Rheophilius (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Friedfisch Angeln im Winter*

Hallo,

es gilt auch zu bedenken, dass es einfach manche Tage gibt, wo man am Wasser Kopfstand machen kann, und es läuft trotzdem einfach nicht.


----------



## Dunraven (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Friedfisch Angeln im Winter*

Ich sehe auch kein Problem.
5 Min Anfangsfütterung bedeutet doch nimm die Kopfrute/Whip, werfe sie aus und fütter da an. Dann wechsel auf Feeder und haue Deine 5 Körbe oder so als Anfangsfütterung raus. Und dann einfach loslegen. Denkst Du Brassen beißen die ersten 5 Min mit Feeder fischen, denkst Du Rotaugen sind zuerst da, dann mit Stippe. Nach 5 Minuten dann den nächsten Korb Futter an den Platz und weiter mit der Stippe, wenn es beißt und Dein Nachbar nicht die Brassen am Feederplatz hat. Dann eben nach weiteren 5 Minuten mal schauen ob die Brassen da sind, wenn nicht, dann eben wieder wechseln. Das so lange bis die Brassen am Platz sind und eben immer wieder mit dem Futterkorb Futter rausbringen, selbst wenn Du stippst. Da einfach den normalen Rhythmus zum Füttern nehmen.


----------



## Rotauge28 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Friedfisch Angeln im Winter*

Winter, Kalt? Mal draußen gewesen? Es ist noch so warm, sodass man prima fängt.
Gerade jetzt sind die Fische noch fleißig am Nahrung suchen, und so konnte ich im September/Oktober meist noch große Fische fangen.

Also raus und angeln


----------



## Allex (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Friedfisch Angeln im Winter*

Hallo,

danke für die Bekräftigungen.
Das Wetter hat sich diese Woche definitiv stark gebessert! Sitz hier auch grad in kurzen Hosen rum 
Ich denke wenn es sich bis Samstag so hält werde ich beim Feedern bleiben.
Das Futter das ich verwendet habe heißt "Weltmeister Vanille" aus dem Hause "Grebensetein", denke aber dass es für diese Zeit und mein Gewässer durchaus besseres gibt.

Das mit dem Füttern auch wenn man grade stippt, ist etwas problematisch, da man nur mit einer Angel angeln darf.
Und während dem Füttern die eine rausheben und die andere rauswerfen dann reinholen und die andere wieder rein, oder wie auch immer ist mir u umständlich^^
Da bleibe ich doch lieber konzentriert bei einer Sache.

Grüße Alex


----------



## DerStipper (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Friedfisch Angeln im Winter*



Allex schrieb:


> Das mit dem Füttern auch wenn man grade stippt, ist etwas problematisch, da man nur mit einer Angel angeln darf.
> Und während dem Füttern die eine rausheben und die andere rauswerfen dann reinholen und die andere wieder rein, oder wie auch immer ist mir u umständlich^^
> Da bleibe ich doch lieber konzentriert bei einer Sache.



Hey Allex,

wenn du stippst ist das ja keine große Aktion. Stip kurz abstecken Haken ans Kit, kurz in die Ablage. Dann einen großen Futterkorb rüber und wieder Stippen. 2 Futterplätze sind echt von Vorteil. Läuft auf dem einem nichts nimmst du den anderen. Dann kannst du immer hin und her wechseln. Dann hast du wenigstens mehr Versucht.


Grüße
Chris


----------



## Allex (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Friedfisch Angeln im Winter*

Hi Chris,

ich fische allerdings mit einer 8m Teleskop-Stippe.

Grüße Alex


----------



## DerStipper (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Friedfisch Angeln im Winter*



Allex schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> ich fische allerdings mit einer 8m Teleskop-Stippe.
> 
> Grüße Alex



Hmm wenn du es hinbekommst einfach in den Halter packen, Haken an nem Gummi den du an die Rute gemacht hast einhängen und mit der Feeder weiter machen.

Oder einer die Rute einfach wie bei einer Kithalterung nach hinten weglegen. Dann ist die auch schnell wieder einsatzbereit.


----------



## Allex (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Friedfisch Angeln im Winter*

Hi,

danke dir für den Tipp.
Denke aber mal, dass es mit der Feeder gut laufen müsste nächste Woche.
Es ist ja noch nicht ganz kalt, und selbst wenn, hab hier auch noch eine sehr filigrane alte Winkel-Picker mit ner 0,7 Unzen Spitze, damit dürfte es gut gehen.

Denke mal beim Futter kann man noch ganz normale Mixe nehmen, oder?
Nur eben den Lebendköderanteil reduzieren, Partikel werde ich vermutlich ganz weglassen, evtl. ein paar Hanfkörnchen dazugeben...

Grüße Alex


----------



## DerStipper (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Friedfisch Angeln im Winter*



Allex schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke dir für den Tipp.
> Denke aber mal, dass es mit der Feeder gut laufen müsste nächste Woche.
> ...



Kannst ja die Partikel und den Lebenköderanteil varieren. Einfach nach Bedarf ins Futter reinpacken. Also Partikel mitnehmen.


----------



## Allex (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Friedfisch Angeln im Winter*

Jo, genau so werde ich das machen.
Danke nochmals für die Ratschläge#h

Grüße Alex


----------



## Allex (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Friedfisch Angeln im Winter*

Hallo nochmal, 

hat letztes Wochenende leider nicht ganz so geklappt wie gehofft, es hat die ganze Zeit durchgeregnet und war Ar*** kalt...in der Gesamtwertung hat's dann aber doch noch für Bronze gereicht 

Danke nochmal und hoffentlich geht dieses Jahr nochwas...

MfG Alex


----------



## Udo561 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Friedfisch Angeln im Winter*

Hi,
zur kalten Jahreszeit ist gerösteter Hanf im Futter unschlagbar gut.
Damit lockt man selkbst im Winter Schleien an den Platz.
Gruß Udo


----------

